# Where did you purchase your amber teething necklace?



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

My three month old is already teething: drooling, fussy (crying for long stretches of time), chewing fingers, bumps and a white spot on his gums.

I've heard good things about the amber teething necklaces, but I want to buy one from a good source. If you have one, where did you get it? Are you happy with it?

Any other teething advice for an early teether would be appreciated!


----------



## July09Mama (Dec 5, 2008)

Insipired by Finn. It seems to help with my 3 month old's drooling some. She also likes to chew on these small cloth stuffed animals. They're from Under the Nile. I can't believe we're dealing with teething already at 3 months! I wasn't ready at all.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *July09Mama* 
Insipired by Finn. It seems to help with my 3 month old's drooling some. She also likes to chew on these small cloth stuffed animals. They're from Under the Nile. I can't believe we're dealing with teething already at 3 months! I wasn't ready at all.


Thank you! I was thinking about finding some smaller stuffed rattles or something since regular teeting toys are way too big for his mouth and he seems to like to chew on his shirt, lol!


----------



## 2happymamas (May 11, 2005)

We bought DD's from Nova Natural.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a discount code from inspired by finn if anyone wants it


----------



## kamane18 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighi123* 
I have a discount code from inspired by finn if anyone wants it

I'd love it, thanks! Really need one ASAP for my 5 month DS


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

My dad bought amber stone beads at a bead shop, then a magnetic clasp. We stringed them onto silk thread. I love it! He's so much happier. I was skeptical before. They have them on Etsy too.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

The 1st we bought from Three Sisters Toys. The 2nd we bought from Inspired By Finn.


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

Nova Naturals--it's been great!


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

I asked on another thread but sadly didn't get an answer, I was wondering how do you make sure what you are getting is REAL amber? I learned a few years ago how common fake amber is (either Resin or another material that is basically young amber with different qualities) on the market. I actually stopped buying amber after I learned this, but now I am curious about it's use for teething, but putting a resin fake on my baby would make me a little mad, you know so how do you know what you are getting is the real stuff?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Another vote for Inspired by Finn! Best prices anywhere and these things are rugged. My toddler is still wearing hers and it's still going strong. I like that it does not have magnetic clasps which are dangerous because if baby manages to swallow them, it can be life-threatening. Inspired by Finn sells necklaces that are strong but will break if enough pressure is applied to them to cause strangling. The beads are knotted on so if it breaks, they will not all fall off and pose a choking hazard.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
I asked on another thread but sadly didn't get an answer, I was wondering how do you make sure what you are getting is REAL amber? I learned a few years ago how common fake amber is (either Resin or another material that is basically young amber with different qualities) on the market. I actually stopped buying amber after I learned this, but now I am curious about it's use for teething, but putting a resin fake on my baby would make me a little mad, you know so how do you know what you are getting is the real stuff?

Inspired by Finn guarantees theirs and after checking, the one that I bought is definitely 100% real amber. There are many ways you can tell. You can look for seams on the beads. Also, look for imperfections in the surface. With resin beads, they will usually all be the same shape. Choose a necklace with irregularly shaped beads and be sure that they are all different so you know they have not been made in a mold. The most definite way to tell is to heat a pin in a candle and poke it into one of the beads. Resin and plastic beads will melt. Amber will not.

In addition, I have read that ONLY BALTIC AMBER contains the essential painkilling chemical that helps with teething. Also, I have read that the lighter the color of the beads, the more of this chemical (can't for the life of me remember what it's called now) it contains.


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

We got ours from timedesigns.etsy.com The necklace is really well made and the amber is beautiful


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was just looking at the necklaces on Inspired by Finn, and it says the jewelry is not intended for wear on children under 3 years old. That's way past the teething stage, isn't it?! Have you all found them to be safe for teething babies to wear?

Thanks.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1stBabyAt39* 
I was just looking at the necklaces on Inspired by Finn, and it says the jewelry is not intended for wear on children under 3 years old. That's way past the teething stage, isn't it?! Have you all found them to be safe for teething babies to wear?

Thanks.

They need to say that by law. As long as you don't let lo wear the necklace unsupervised or chew on the necklace (causing the beads to be loosened), it should be safe.


----------



## red and lulu (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amberskyfire* 
Also, I have read that the lighter the color of the beads, the more of this chemical (can't for the life of me remember what it's called now) it contains.

it's succinic acid


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

My DD is showing symptoms of teething - She isn't feeding well, is fussing at the breast, latching and unlatching constantly and her appetite generally seems to have decreased.

Will an Amber teething necklace solve the above problems specifically? OR - does it just allow the baby to feel a little relief (while doing nothing about their lack of appetite caused by teething)?

. EDIT: Leighi123 can you give me the code too?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CJsMama* 
it's succinic acid 

YES, THANK YOU!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blessed_Mom* 
My DD is showing symptoms of teething - She isn't feeding well, is fussing at the breast, latching and unlatching constantly and her appetite generally seems to have decreased.

Will an Amber teething necklace solve the above problems specifically? OR - does it just allow the baby to feel a little relief (while doing nothing about their lack of appetite caused by teething)?

. EDIT: Leighi123 can you give me the code too?

It usually just gives some relief, but that could have a marked effect on the rest of it. It also depends on the child. Some babies feel a lot more pain during teething than others. For some, the necklaces work better tchan for others.

I use the necklace in addition to homeopathics and both together seem to help a lot. DD is still a little cranky when teething, but there is a lot less fussiness and crying.


----------



## peacefulT (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought my dd's necklace on amberizon.com LOVE IT ! And they are the real deal amber. They have a various selection of beads and necklaces to choose from from light to dark amber, as well as raw amber beads. {this is what I got my dd, it is so beautiful.} They also ship worldwide for a low price, which was essential for me cause we live in Brazil.
If you check out their website, they have a section on there for 10 tests you can do to check if amber is real or not .. very informative.

ETA: they also sell beads loose to make your own necklace and wholesale packages.


----------



## atenea (Sep 2, 2009)

Silly question, maybe. Does the baby just wear the necklace, or chew on the beads?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atenea* 
Silly question, maybe. Does the baby just wear the necklace, or chew on the beads?

No, make sure the baby never ever puts the necklace in his/her mouth. If they bite them hard enough, the beads can break and they have sharp edges. They should only be worn under supervision. A lot of moms let their babies sleep in them, but I won't do even that unless she's just taking a nap and is right there with me. It worries me too much.

Also, a lot of companies sell amber bracelets and ankle bracelets for the same purpose and they are cheaper, but I have read that the jewelry should be as close to the origin of pain as possible to work, so for teething, you'd need a necklace.

The baby just wears it and their bodies warm the amber which releases trace amounts of succinic acid onto their skin where it is absorbed and relieves pain.

Some moms find that the teething necklaces don't work for their babies. If you buy one from Inspired by Finn, however, she will guarantee them, so you can send it back if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## atenea (Sep 2, 2009)

Ah, thanks. I was a little confused because most teething relievers I've seen are for the baby to put in her mouth. I'd heard of this amber, but couldn't find much info on it.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atenea* 
Ah, thanks. I was a little confused because most teething relievers I've seen are for the baby to put in her mouth. I'd heard of this amber, but couldn't find much info on it.

Now, I HAVE seen amber made into teethers and pacifiers for teething and I'm sure it would work well, but amber can break, even if it's a big piece and I'd be scared it would be a very dangerous choking hazard.


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

With how hard it is to tell the differences what tests do you do to make sure you are not getting Copal (immature amber) instead of Amber? Looking some things up I see it is much easier to tell the differences between Resin and Amber (though no one mentions seams, more they mention taste, smell and using acetone [nail polish remover]), but it seems much harder to tell the difference between Copal and Amber.

I want to figure this all out before my DS starts to teeth in case I decide to try the amber teething necklaces. I will certainly check out the one site if they guarentee their pieces though.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl136* 
With how hard it is to tell the differences what tests do you do to make sure you are not getting Copal (immature amber) instead of Amber? Looking some things up I see it is much easier to tell the differences between Resin and Amber (though no one mentions seams, more they mention taste, smell and using acetone [nail polish remover]), but it seems much harder to tell the difference between Copal and Amber.

I want to figure this all out before my DS starts to teeth in case I decide to try the amber teething necklaces. I will certainly check out the one site if they guarentee their pieces though.

This website tells how to tell the difference between the two:
http://www.emporia.edu/earthsci/amber/copal.htm

but for a teething necklace, it does not matter. From a fine jewelry standpoint, yes, you would want mature amber in your nice gold or silver setting because it is more rare, more durable, and it may include fossilized species, but a teething necklace isn't meant to be fine jewelry to last forever. All you would really want it for is it's painkilling properties.

Still, even if it was ancient amber, it wouldn't work unless it was Baltic amber, so I would advise just to choose based on companies that guarantee that their necklaces are of Baltic amber, not just amber.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Actually, having done some in-depth research just now on the specific types of amber, it looks like Baltic amber, which is definitely the ONLY type of amber that contains succinic acid, is not the mature amber you are talking about.

From what I am reading:

-Mature amber does NOT contain succinic acid and is therefore not useable for teething.

-Baltic amber is the ONLY type of amber to contain succinic acid.

-Baltic amber is also called kauri amber, kauri gum, or resin.

So yeah, it looks like in this case, you actually want the "inferior" stuff.


----------



## Blessed_Mom (Aug 15, 2009)

Are there any side effects from getting succinic acid in a baby?

. EDIT: Also...where would you say is the best place to buy autnetic baltic amber teething necklaces?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blessed_Mom* 
Are there any side effects from getting succinic acid in a baby?

. EDIT: Also...where would you say is the best place to buy autnetic baltic amber teething necklaces?

There are no side effects caused by succinic acid from wearing teething necklaces, but some babies just do not like them. They may just not like having something around their neck. My daughter never even seemed to notice hers.

I got mine from Inspired by Finn and love it


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atenea* 
Silly question, maybe. Does the baby just wear the necklace, or chew on the beads?

They just wear it.

Leighi123, could you PM me that code? I'd really appriciate it!


----------



## activistamamacita (May 20, 2008)

We got ours from amberartisans.com. It is baltic amber from Lithuania and the website is great. It explains all about amber and the succinic acid it contains. It was not expensive, IMO, and we actually got a matching set for me and babygirl. It did take a while to get them, though, since the came from far away!


----------



## CrunchyKnitter (May 16, 2009)

I also ordered mine from Inspired by Finn and we love them. (I have one and DS has one). I also just ordered a Hazelwood necklace from them to see if it helps his reflux!


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

nova natural and palumba


----------



## TatjanaO (Feb 24, 2013)

Its like medicine, it works for everybody different I guess, we use it for over 4months ( 11month boy), at least we can sleep bit more. I am wondering, some saying baby can put it in mouth.

I am sorry, what a hell you talking about, I assure its impossible, it means they are fake, too long and probably not from real amber. There are lot of stores sell them, buy who sells real baltic amber, like we got from ambercraftstore.com, necklace made specifically for babies teething. And of course results can vary.


----------



## Dominick19m (Oct 17, 2013)

check out bouncy baby boutique for the teething necklaces they have a safety cert on the new clasp they use on the baby necklaces issued from a baby toy safety certification company so get the safest amber teething products go check them out on amazon or google......most teething necklaces dont have a safety tension release clasp that is made to break and they use a screw clasp which i would never put on my kid...but check out the safety clasp bouncy baby boutique has... a+ for them for safety and helping use keep our kids alive..!!!!!


----------



## Kate Low (Oct 21, 2013)

hello dear, it was very hard time for me to nurse teething twines. I had no such pain problems with first baby. Now I can tell you, that there is a real difference with amber necklace and without. Because only REAL amber really works. a time ago a bought my amber teething necklace here: MaRRine Jewelry shop http://www.marrinejewelry.com/en/27-baltic-amber-teething-necklaces It came with CERTIFICATE proving that ambers are real. I have red several articles, and the girl from this webshop explained to me how it works. Real amber contains succinic acid, and when ambers have a contact with hot baby's skin, amber start to release the acid and that is how pain relief is achieved. I hope it will be useful to you, because I can tell 100 times, there is a real difference in babies behavior.


----------



## MommaDaddy (Jan 24, 2014)

Our daughter has been wearing amber necklaces from the art of cure since she was 6 months old. First she started with on amber baby teething necklace, then we added a second one just in case the succinct acid was wearing thing (I doubt it was but who know). Now our daughter is 4 1/2 and we moved her up to a larger necklace... well because her neck is bigger now (go fig.) We swear by the baltic amber from the art of cure and are SOOOO THANKFUL for this natural teething remedy!

Our daughter now, with all of her baby teeth. She loves her 'big girl' amber necklace:


----------



## bayosgirl87 (Dec 6, 2010)

I bought one from IBF. Sometimes I think it doesn't work because my DS still drools and has fussy periods. But I've noticed when I bathe him and remove the necklace, sometimes I forget to put it back on....and OH MY the fussiness escalates 100%! It hasn't just happened once or twice, either..so I know the necklace works.


----------



## aHikaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Amazon


----------



## Rosemaryp (Oct 20, 2014)

We got ours from ebay, but also been advised that amber artisans is good, they do customize, if you need it.


----------



## John Dev (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi it is a great discussion and a very important matter for every mother for her baby.


----------

